

Different life paths to achieve a net worth of $100+ million? - technology
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-different-life-paths-an-individual-can-take-to-achieve-a-net-worth-of-100+-million-other-than-big-startup-exits

======
technology
Is it too high of a amount ? Should it be changed to 50 million ?

